# Tattoo Pens, What Brand Is Best?



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

As my rabbitry expands, I'm looking in to purchasing a tattoo pen. Just wanted to know some of your thoughts on the subject. What brand do you suggest? What works for you and why? 

Also I'm looking for an affordable Pedigree computer program, one that I can not only do pedigrees, but also one that I can plug in other information, such as tracking litters, customers, and other stuff. If there is such a program, I would love to know about it!


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

I found Bunny Trails Software. It looks like everything I want, so I'm looking into it. Anyone else use this software?


----------



## promiseacres

I know many people use Evans for their pedigrees. It's higher priced imo though. I got a used stibbar pen, it's better than the clamp but pretty worn. Am considering a kbtatt.


----------



## Hens and Roos

I found a pedigree on line for free that opens in word but it's just a pedigree.

If you have excel, you could probably make up a sheet for tracking and such.

we have the easy tatt, it works pretty good but takes awhile to learn how to use it and hold the rabbit.  The 1st time we used it, we didn't get the tattoo in deep enough and it disappeared over time.

we have also used the clamp type tattoo kit and that works good too.


----------



## Becca'sBunnyBarn

I'm looking into the Inkinator pen. It looks nice and has pretty good reviews. It has a fancy price tag, though . Some of the tattoos on rabbits that I have purchased from other breeders are starting to fade, so I have that to worry about as well as tattooing new buns.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have a question about the tattoo pens. Are they freehand? I have heard about the clamp style, and it seems like it would put ink in pretty precise locations. I am needing to get a Jr doe tattooed, and looking at options. Other than online searching, what supply stores carry these? I have access to Rural King and Tractor Supply.


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> I have a question about the tattoo pens. Are they freehand? I have heard about the clamp style, and it seems like it would put ink in pretty precise locations. I am needing to get a Jr doe tattooed, and looking at options. Other than online searching, what supply stores carry these? I have access to Rural King and Tractor Supply.


They are freehand and I have never found any tattoo supplies at a local farm store. Even with dhs help I still have problems with the clamps getting a long-term tattoo. Seems to be 50/50... Idk others prefer them.


----------



## Pastor Dave

I have seen some really nice looking ear tats. How in the world does a person get one applied that good?


----------



## promiseacres

Pastor Dave said:


> I have seen some really nice looking ear tats. How in the world does a person get one applied that good?


Practice.... I just got my new kbtatt... I will be  practicing on fruit and my pet bunnies I guess.


----------



## Hens and Roos

we practiced writing on bananas


----------



## Bossroo

I used the good old fashioned ones...it has a set of numbers with points that looks like nail tips.  You set them into the tool that looks like a pair of wide pliers .  You clamp the numbers down into the rabbit's ear which puts holes in the ear. Next, use ink to rub the ink into the holes.  Permanent ID.


----------

